# Need help with door lock mechanism



## BennyPauper (Dec 14, 2014)

Help, I have a 2005 xtrail and the passenger front door will not open, I have managed to remove door panel and after lubricating and trying all the lock rods etc cannot get the latch mechanism to open.

How can I get it open? Or does anyone have a schematic or picture of the actual latch so I can try to figure out how to open?

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Take the door panel out and the plastic glued to the door.
You ll see the rods and lock mechanism.
Don t forget to let the window closed.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Get the service manual Benny. Its worth it and with a little digging you can find it and download it for free.


----------

